# Words



## Lant-ern (Jan 11, 2022)

*   20 Clever Words for Clever People*








_*(READ SLOWLY . . .  IT MAY TAKE A MINUTE FOR THE LIGHT TO SHINE)*_*

1. ARBITRATOR: A cook that leaves Arby's to work at McDonald's



2. AVOIDABLE: What a bullfighter tries to do



3. BERNADETTE: The act of torching a mortgage



4. BURGLARIZE: What a crook sees with


5. CONTROL: A short, ugly inmate



6. COUNTERFEITERS:  Workers who put together kitchen cabinets


7. ECLIPSE: What an English barber does for a living*





*8. EYEDROPPER:  A clumsy Ophthalmologist


9. HEROES: What a guy in a boat does


10. LEFT BANK: What the robber did when his bag was full of money


11. MISTY: How golfers create divots


12. PARADOX:  Two physicians


13. PARASITES: What you see from the top of the Eiffel Tower



14. PHARMACIST: A helper on the farm


15. POLARIZE: What penguins see with


16. PRIMATE: Removing your spouse from in front of the TV


17. RELIEF: What trees do in the spring


18. RUBBERNECK: What you do to relax your wife


19. SELFISH: What the owner of a seafood store does


20. SUDAFED: Brought litigation against a government official*


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 11, 2022)

Those are great, good clean humor is hard to come by.... plus they have a little wit attached.  

I'm a big fan of BC comics, and one of the features is a simple two-pane panel called Wiley's Dictionary. (_Wiley_ was the first bartender, and the coach for the base ball team).  Here are a couple of examples you might enjoy. I think some of the best ones are when the character looks back toward the reader.  Click to enlarge.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 11, 2022)

Watched a movie on Nexflix called "The Professor and The Madman"  about two unique guys who were instrumental in creating The Oxford English Dictionary.  Rolling in their graves. . .But funny!

John


----------



## Lant-ern (Jan 11, 2022)

Johnny Hart.The Wizard and BC are classics .
Thank You Thirdeye.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 11, 2022)

Some of those are exceptionally good.
Gary


----------

